# Hawthorne Duralium



## Euphman06 (Nov 12, 2015)

It is a hawthorne right? With the window lugs... Not even sure if it's technically called a duralium or not. Any glaring issues with this one? I think it's a '35 with that chain guard. 24" wheels for sure, look like triple stepped wheels. I think it's supposed to have a battery tube for the fender light, but what about a rear rack? Thanks for any info!


----------



## Jarod24 (Nov 12, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> It is a hawthorne right? With the window lugs... Not even sure if it's technically called a duralium or not. Any glaring issues with this one? I think it's a '35 with that chain guard. 24" wheels for sure, look like triple stepped wheels. I think it's supposed to have a battery tube for the fender light, but what about a rear rack? Thanks for any info!
> 
> View attachment 250234




Looks pretty OG to me. I believe 35 was the first and only year they used the window frames. I thought they also came with rain gutter fenders but I could be wrong. Should have a battery tube to power the light.


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 12, 2015)

I was wondering about the fenders... Maybe a late '35 when some change over parts? I thought the '35 was supposed to have some sort of special half rain gutter, half round fenders. Although I think the head light would be missing if these weren't the correct fenders..hmm


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 12, 2015)

1935 I believe is the first & only year with the windows .. Battery tube would be on this on the down tube  

Your Fenders appear to be aluminum from the pics - which I have seen only a few with those fenders - correct or not I am not sure - but they look great on it 

The rack is a later option 

The fork will also be different than the later ones on the crown (top part) of the fork itself - well the ones I ve seen are Silverking badged too 

Here is what I made from a frame & fork I had around a few years ... Built it for a RRB build off ... great rider


----------



## jkent (Nov 12, 2015)

I think the front truss rods are supposed to be aluminum.


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm leaning towards thinking the fenders are correct, especially if they are aluminum and they match the patina so well with the frame and the delta ray is still on there.

I value it around 6-800, am I off base with that?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 12, 2015)

6-800 should be in the ball park ...


----------



## kingsilver (Nov 12, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> It is a hawthorne right? With the window lugs... Not even sure if it's technically called a duralium or not. Any glaring issues with this one? I think it's a '35 with that chain guard. 24" wheels for sure, look like triple stepped wheels. I think it's supposed to have a battery tube for the fender light, but what about a rear rack? Thanks for any info!
> 
> View attachment 250234


----------



## jkent (Nov 12, 2015)

Ok has anyone seen the metal truss rods factory on a silver king?
I always thought all Silver Kings had aluminum truss rods.
But in the add it looks like it might have the metal truss rods.
JKent


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 12, 2015)

Nice find.... looks all original to me!!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 12, 2015)

jkent said:


> I think the front truss rods are supposed to be aluminum.




Not so... My friend's bike and another '35 sold here last year had steel/chrome truss rods... both with hawthorn [Montgomery Wards] badge. The "RUSTY" parts on this bike where all rusty on my friend's bike & the second one.
The fella in Toronto with a flo-cycle, this week, had most parts [if not all] alluminum; so, your belief may be true of many of the silver king products, but, not all, i.e. Hawthorn.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 12, 2015)

I have this same bike (kinda) a '35 Hawthorne and its pictured on Nostalgic Dave's where I noted the differences.
This bike is all original and windowed '35 frames came with these fenders, rain gutters, and the silver king only type rain gutters...hard to explain and they don't have a collectors slang name.
Bike has some good value and a speedo to boot and would look great at the bottom of your basement stairs.
Chris


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 12, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> I have this same bike (kinda) a '35 Hawthorne and its pictured on Nostalgic Dave's where I noted the differences.
> This bike is all original and windowed '35 frames came with these fenders, rain gutters, and the silver king only type rain gutters...hard to explain and they don't have a collectors slang name.
> Bike has some good value and a speedo to boot and would look great at the bottom of your basement stairs.
> Chris





Haha... you must remember my post about bikes in the house. Problem is...I'm running out of bike nook space!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 12, 2015)

*My friend Al's 1935 Hawthorn [M.W. badge]*






For your reference... not saying all 35's were the same... This is a 1935 Hawthorn Montgomery Wards badged bicycle... I really thot it had 26" wheels; but, I may have mis-spoken. Friend is now in FL for 6 mos.... In Central IL, chrome that has oxidized a half dozen years, seldom is rescued. Vinegar, 0000 steel wool, and rinse, polish... has helped me save a few.

Chrome was re-done on this unit; Steel parts sand-blasted and painted Al's choice of color. Aluminum polished, dolly and file work plus polish. Seat recovered by Al. The headlamp shell was all he ever had... he made a cap and lens...for now; on the lower tube - Head tube to BB - stains could be seen where battery tube once was. Pedals are NOT original.


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 13, 2015)

Interesting enough, it doesn't have a Wards Hawthorne badge, but an actual Monark Silver King badge. And of course the seller hasn't gotten back to me in awhile so who knows if I'll end up with this one or not.


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 22, 2017)

Just picked this silver king up today. While trying to date it, I found this thread. This one has the window joints, rain gutter fenders, and is Monark badged. Original except for grips.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 23, 2017)

Here are two original bikes with steel truss rods, one a bit later with stainless steel rain gutter fenders and no crown fork. Earlier bike has hard rubber seat and painted steel raingutter fenders


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 23, 2017)

Dam, spent a few minutes eyeballing the one I picked up yesterday (shown above), seems the rear wheel was changed out at one time!


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 23, 2017)

oldfart36 said:


> Dam, spent a few minutes eyeballing the one I picked up yesterday (shown above), seems the rear wheel was changed out at one time!



Scott Mc has a couple of wheels.


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 23, 2017)

Glenn Rhein said:


> View attachment 713581 View attachment 713582 Here are two original bikes with steel truss rods, one a bit later with stainless steel rain gutter fenders and no crown fork. Earlier bike has hard rubber seat and painted steel raingutter fenders



Glenn, that is one great find!


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 23, 2017)

Early 36 with aluminum truss rods as pictured in the silver king book


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 26, 2017)

Sorry, not a big S.K. guy. Painted steel rain gutter style fenders on this one. More rare, or less rare?????


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 26, 2017)

More rare...only had those fenders and short chainguard on early first year bikes


----------

